# Audio driver problem



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

So, a week ago I noticed that left audio channel isn't as loud as right audio channel. I tought it was the earphones because the day after, they worked normal. A balanced audio on both channels. But 2 days ago the left channel only gave about 20% of audio. It was very quiet. I tested the earphones with my phone, and they work like they should. So the laptop is the problem. Long story short, I've let my laptop to update and the left audio channel worked, but again with lower sound than the right one. I went to boost the left channel and got to 100 and left one stopped working again as I've got to 100. I have downloaded the new driver to laptop from Lenovo website (I have Lenovo g505s) and haven't installed it yet because I'm kind of lost where to install it. I installed all drivers when I installed Windows, but this is kind of a problem to me because I don't know which driver is the problematic one (I went to device manager and don't know the difference between "audio inputs and outputs" and "sound, video and game controllers").

Sorry for the long post to a probably simple solution, but these problems are always so specific with me and usual internet solutions are not useful.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your profile says you are running Windows XP, but you are posting in the Windows 8, 8.1 forum?
When you download the driver, Laptops-and-netbooks :: Lenovo-G-Series-laptops :: Lenovo-G505s-Notebook - Lenovo Support (US) it comes down as a* .exe* file, just double click it or Run it and it will install to the proper place. 
Try a different set of speakers, clean the pin contact.


----------



## helpme-.- (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm using my friend's account, I forgot the password to my and I'm to lazy to try to retrieve it.

Anyway, the problem solved itself. I didn't restart the laptop, didn't install anything or did anything. It just brought the sound back. Maybe the pin contact got cleaned after multiple times of putting the jack in and out. Thanks anyway, I'll use this when this happens again to make sure if it is harware or software problem.


----------

